# 26 acre lake off riverside dr. columbus, ohio



## Hummel (Apr 3, 2006)

anyone ever gone scuba diving there? im going there next week to scope out the big fish scene. only had success with 2lbs<. 

its behind runaway bay apartments in columbus, ohio. some of you may of cliff jumped there before. any of you had success fishing here? or anyone know about diving laws in central ohio. im certified.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

That is a private lake. If you live in the community, you are allowed to fish/dive. Otherwise, be careful, as the condo owners won't hesitate to call the police!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah be careful. They are strict over there.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

!# <cough> :T


----------



## fid (Apr 8, 2009)

Which condo is it?


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

Not only will they call the police, they will drive their Escalades and Corvettes and block your car in so you cant leave lol


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

There were efforts in the 1990s to get the city to buy some quarry land for parkland, but the city didn't grab the chance. So it went on the market and now there are gated communities scattered all through there, and those parts of the river are off-limits and essentially lost to anyone who does not live there. You can still float through, at least.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I heard it was fished out.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

big surprise!!! fishingredhawk was the first to defend his spot!!!hahahaha everyone knows he'll be the 1st to call the police on u!!!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I_Shock_Em said:


> big surprise!!! fishingredhawk was the first to defend his spot!!!hahahaha everyone knows he'll be the 1st to call the police on u!!!


Why are you such a negative individual? Have you ever made a positive comment on this website? I don't know you, but I assume that you are a minor based on your maturity level.

No, I will not call the police on you, as I don't live there anymore. I am just giving you a heads up to stay out of trouble.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

fishingredhawk said:


> Why are you such a negative individual? Have you ever made a positive comment on this website? I don't know you, but I assume that you are a minor based on your maturity level.
> 
> No, I will not call the police on you, as I don't live there anymore. I am just giving you a heads up to stay out of trouble.


Easy Tiger! I'm sure he's joking. We all got it. Awefully sore about it aren't you! Seems you have a maturity issue as well.


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

i must have a maturity problem, too, because i didn't get the joke either. there really isn't a way to differ joking and not joking on the internet unless you use some of the smiley faces (which weren't used). So easy tiger, don't be so quick to insult someone.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Muskarp said:


> Awefully sore about it aren't you!


He should be sore about it. He shared his knowledge of the area with members who didn't know and he got insulted for it. I'd be pissed too.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Defend his spot? He's tryin to be helpful. I know for a FACT the police were escorting people off of the property on Sat.

Then again, you can always chance the tresspass ticket. Mike has no dog in that fight, nor do I. I have close friends that live there and they will call on you if you don't present a pass. It is what it is.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

bigcats28 said:


> i must have a maturity problem, too, because i didn't get the joke either. there really isn't a way to differ joking and not joking on the internet unless you use some of the smiley faces (which weren't used). So easy tiger, don't be so quick to insult someone.


What part of "hahahahahaha" did you not get? Kind of seemed like a joking tone to me.    :Banane40:


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I_Shock hasn't developed his internet etiquette yet.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

people are soooo tense around here, eager to jump on someones case.... can't we all just get along? guess eveyone round here is too "mature" to joke around.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> I_Shock hasn't developed his internet etiquette yet.


good point,kyle.
but it's not that hard to learn for a good student


----------



## CamdenGizzard (Apr 6, 2005)

You guys are dorks! Make a fake pass and go fishing 

THAT WAS A JOKE!!!!

I loved being up in columbus this weekend. So many great fishing spots in the columbus area. Speakin' of which. Why are you guys fighting over 1?

I fished in 3 different locations this weekend, coming in from out of town, I wasn't in anyone's way!

I think my empty minnow bucket might have been in westerville over by hoover. it evidently blew out of my boat. oops


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Well I think you're all knuckleheads.
I also think that anyone with a fish count in their signature, or any phrase that exceeds 75 characters, should be immediatley banned.

Jokes, just jokes.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

if i ruffled anyones feathers, my bad, let's all just go feesh!!!


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

But while I'm in a good mood, for the lake guys out there, why don't you make your way about 1 mile south on Riverside?
Big Lake, big office building on the island in the middle....


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> I also think that anyone with a fish count in their signature, or any phrase that exceeds 75 characters, should be immediatley banned


don't give me any ideas....................(even though it isn't a bad one)


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Well, if you're open
I have a great idea
All posts in Haiku

5
7
5


----------



## CamdenGizzard (Apr 6, 2005)

andyman said:


> Well, if you're open
> I have a great idea
> All posts in Haiku
> 
> ...


LOL

That was pretty funny!

I've got to get back to the southwest forums before you guys beat me up to bad.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

andyman said:


> But while I'm in a good mood, for the lake guys out there, why don't you make your way about 1 mile south on Riverside?
> Big Lake, big office building on the island in the middle....


Where is the boat ramp located on that one? Can you tell me a place close by to purchase bait. Also, I don't want you to give up any secrets, but can you tell me which spots in that lake have produced the best for you. I don't want to know about lunkers or anything, but you know....where can I find a couple 5lbers?


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

CamdenGizzard said:


> LOL
> 
> That was pretty funny!
> 
> I've got to get back to the southwest forums before you guys beat me up to bad.


If I may....

That was a good one
Now, I have to change forums
Before you beat me


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

crittergitter said:


> Where is the boat ramp located on that one? Can you tell me a place close by to purchase bait. Also, I don't want you to give up any secrets, but can you tell me which spots in that lake have produced the best for you. I don't want to know about lunkers or anything, but you know....where can I find a couple 5lbers?


Dude, its all just noise
Unless you speak in Haiku
Don't even bother


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Critter is frantically Googling "haiku" right now...


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

andyman said:


> Critter is frantically Googling "haiku" right now...


No, he just has a headache from having to dig deep into the memory archives.................way back through the cob webs, dust.............fried cells.......................oh yes..........................there it is with all the other crapola I forgot from high school lit classes.


----------



## Mr. Basskisser (Oct 18, 2005)

i wish i could fish
runaway bay is awesome
cliff jumping rules all


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

If the cliff you jump
You had better be careful
Not to break your neck


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

:bananahuge: sorry for starting trouble fellas. please, continue with the haikus haha


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

LOLing at haikus
is a pastime for me since
I read this great post


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Long signatures are imperative for causing trouble to those reading from smart phones


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Smart guys use smart phones
Dumb guys have long signatures
dumber have fish counts


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

great thread this turned to
should we continue this form
smart phones we'll require

(but we will have no time for fish counts)


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Andy is a dope
On the 13th he will watch
me catch a :B


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

well,since the guy got his answer,and this conversation has gone from diving to japanese poetry to signates to phones,you all can continue your talk on your smart phones.


----------

